# 2014 Northeast Spring Meet (Need your input)



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

It's that time of year again where I will be attempting to put a meet together.
Everything is undecided. I have no location, I've pm'd nobody. I have no date or time...In otherwords I'd like some INPUT from you guys. If there is interest I will move foward with planning. I'm kind of done with having one person show up after I pm'd a million people and bumped threads on three sites for a month. I don't want to sound jaded. I would love to set something up if there is interest. So get at me, bros.


----------



## MB2008LTZ (Oct 13, 2012)

I would be up for a meet somewhere in NE PA would work great for me....


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

MB2008LTZ said:


> I would be up for a meet somewhere in NE PA would work great for me....


Sorry guy I should have specified Massachusetts / Nh area.


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

goodstuff said:


> Sorry guy I should have specified Massachusetts / Nh area.


Come on up to Vermont


----------

